# Whooping Cough Vaccination-scared to have it



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi
I am hoping for some advice & reassurance. I am 31 weeks & yet to have whooping cough vaccination ( I completely forgot & midwife only mentioned on Wed). My issue is I have lots of allergies & worried about the potential side effects on baby & myself if I was to have it. I have allergies to raw egg ( but have been fine with intralipids), nuts, mouldy cheeses, amoxicillin & oxytetracycline. I have had immune issues also so been treated with steriods, LIT, ivig & intralipids.
I cannot get an appoint with my GP before Wed when I have booked jab with practice nurse. My question is shall I have it or not with my history? 

Your advice would be greatly appreciated
SarSimXx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You should discuss it with your doctor really.

I have attached the leaflet....has the allergies on there.

http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/17377/PIL/REPEVAX/

You have to weigh the risks and benefits. Whooping cough can come from anywhere and can be fatal to a newborn. After so much effort to have a baby you don't want them to catch it when it could be prevented.

I have been vaccinated against flu when pregnant. I am pregnant again now, and if I get that far, I will have the repevax. But I do not have the same history as you.


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Holly for the information.  And congratulations on your BFP xx


----------

